# Sons of Anarchy Season 6 - NO SPOILERS, PLEASE!!! I BEG YOU!!!



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So based on many recommendation here, I binge watched Sons of Anarchy Seasons 1-5 on Netflix this past week.

It was awesome.

But now I want to watch Season 6, and Netflix doesn't have it!

Is there anyplace I can watch it free/cheap? Any idea when Netflix will have it?

HOW LONG WILL THEY TORTURE ME UNTIL I GET TO SEE IT!?!?!?!?!

Clearly, I have a problem. 

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

http://www.canistream.it/tv/series/82696/sons-of-anarchy


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

bruab said:


> http://www.canistream.it/tv/series/82696/sons-of-anarchy


Stop that!

She only has to suffer waiting a few months for Netflix to add it.

The rest of us had to wait 9 months between each season. She can suffer a little.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Stop that!
> 
> She only has to suffer waiting a few months for Netflix to add it.
> 
> The rest of us had to wait 9motnhs between each season. She can suffer a little.


 

How long is a "few" months?

I HAVE TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh crap - I think I put this in the wrong forum, too.

Mods - can you move to Now Playing?

Thanks!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't worry. After Jax gets killed in the first episode of S6, it goes downhill!



(I keed, I keed!)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Don't worry. After Jax gets killed in the first episode of S6, it goes downhill!
> 
> (I keed, I keed!)


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Don't worry. After Jax gets killed in the first episode of S6, it goes downhill!
> 
> (I keed, I keed!)


And I though I was a jerk!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> And I though I was a jerk!


There Can be Only One?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> So based on many recommendation here, I binge watched Sons of Anarchy Seasons 1-5 on Netflix this past week.
> 
> It was awesome.
> 
> ...


One week? I'll finish season 5 tonight after 13 days of binge watching the series. 
I have S6 downloaded via magical means and ready to go once I'm done with S5. Then I'll have to wait almost 9 months for S7 to begin in September and start watching one episode per week instead of 5 per day. That will be torturous.
It is available on Amazon for $2.99 per ep or $35 for the season in HD and $1.99 per ep or $23 for the season in SD

I've been waiting for S4 of Justified to be available on Amazon Prime Instant Video, but FX has started airing 2 or 3 episodes a week leading up to the start of S5 in January. They'll do the same with S6 of SoA in August.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> One week? I'll finish season 5 tonight after 13 days of binge watching the series.
> I have S6 downloaded via magical means and ready to go once I'm done with S5. Then I'll have to wait almost 9 months for S7 to begin in September and start watching one episode per week instead of 5 per day. That will be torturous.
> It is available on Amazon for $2.99 per ep or $35 for the season in HD and $1.99 per ep or $23 for the season in SD
> 
> I've been waiting for S4 of Justified to be available on Amazon Prime Instant Video, but FX has started airing 2 or 3 episodes a week leading up to the start of S5 in January. They'll do the same with S6 of SoA in August.


I was off for 6 days, and I don't do Christmas, so I had a lot of free time.

Care to share the magic?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> How long is a "few" months?
> 
> I HAVE TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!!!


I keed, I keed. 

BTW, after you're done with SOA, may I suggest Game of Thrones? By the time you get caught up with season 1-3, Season 4 will be starting at the end of March and then you can join in on the mirth of that show as well.

Ask around, TCF will give the thumb of approval on GoT. :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I received GoT Season 1 as a gift. I am planning to watch it this weekend.

Of course, Netflix does not stream any HBO shows, so this will probably lead to yet another tantrum.

Just sayin'...


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I was off for 6 days, and I don't do Christmas, so I had a lot of free time.
> 
> Care to share the magic?


There's lots of types of magic.

Go to http://nzbclub.com and type in "Sons anarchy s06" and see what pops up.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=280841


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

If you want to watch SoA season six for free, I think hitbliss has it. You'll have to spend some time watching ads to get the shows paid for, but its a means to an end.


----------

